# Coming to america



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hello from the uk I'm new. In about 6 months from now I will be emergrating to tiburon i've been looking for info on the sunny gtir and the skyline gtst (manual transmission) but have come up with nothing. When I finally get to the states I will be after getting one of these beasts any info would be nice.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Not very likely. The Sunny gti-r doesn't exsist here at all, and the skylines have to be imported by MOTOREX. Sorry


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Why not bring one over.There's a couple of companies in the U.K. that can hook you up with one.The only problem is that you would have to get Motorex to legalize it for you.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

infrared said:


> *Why not bring one over.There's a couple of companies in the U.K. that can hook you up with one.The only problem is that you would have to get Motorex to legalize it for you. *


Hehe yeah....MONOPOLY....


----------

